# What's in your Glass?



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

Not that, but I want to try it!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Today has been one of those days...


----------



## touchofgrass

nothing... no drink... quite parched at the moment... take your wives to Outback... the Huckleberry Hooch is pretty good


----------



## Redtenchu

Took a tour of Roughtail Brewing Co. today. I enjoyed a little of everything they offer but couldn't leave without a 32oz Growler of hoptometrist for the rest of the weekend. Cheers!
:beer:


----------



## Ware

Random fact about Kona Brewing Company... everything they brew in Hawaii goes into kegs, so if you have a Longboard Lager, etc. in a bottle, it was brewed on the mainland.



:beer:


----------



## Wes

So when you have a Michelob Ultra from a bottle and pour it into a Kona Brewing Company glass, is the beer kind of on vacation?


----------



## Ware

Wes said:


> So when you have a Michelob Ultra from a bottle and pour it into a Kona Brewing Company glass, is the beer kind of on vacation?


I didn't consider that, but I think so. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Had a few odd balls today. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Asahi!


----------



## Redtenchu

Single String Stout - Bricktown Brewery. :nod:


----------



## Ware

Still working on the Love Honey... courtesy of Big *** Fans. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Some IPA for today.


----------



## Budstl

Watching the blues game.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Budstl said:


> Watching the blues game.


I LOVE Heffeweissen !!! It's my beer of choice whenever I can find it!!!


----------



## Budstl

Agreed mightyquinn. I'm currently trying a watermelon shandy. It's tolerable, but i prefer summer shandy a lot more.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I have an overnight in Penang Malaysia and _guess_ it's okay to have a beer in a Muslim country. Tonight (morning in Dallas) it's Tiger beer.


----------



## Redtenchu

Can't let all this fancy drink in a box go to waste (left over from Easter dinner).

So here I am, doing what must be done.

Shawnee style!


----------



## Pharmower

Tonight I'm enjoying My Home brewed porter. Delicious.


----------



## Redtenchu

Pharmower said:


> Tonight I'm enjoying My Home brewed porter. Delicious.


Awesome, I think home brewing will be my next hobby!


----------



## Redtenchu

ales_gantar said:


> ...I drank a beer, becacuse it's sunday and monday and tuesday we have public holidays. Cheers...


Happy Public Holiday to you and your family!

What can you tell us about this beer? I'm very interested.


----------



## ales_gantar

Thank you.
It is a beer from a brewery in Ljubljana established in 1864. One of two largest competing breweries in Slovenia, but the second brewery is owned by this one (Union), and both are now owned by Heiniken, which sucks. It tastes a bit better then Heiniken, but is not as watery. It has 4,9% alcohol.
The dragon on the can is a symbol of Ljubljana. 
Here is a picture of our Dragon bridge, which is decorated with tens of dragons wih medival Ljubljana in the back. And it is the firs reinforced concrete bridge in former Yugoslavija.


Redtenchu said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I drank a beer, becacuse it's sunday and monday and tuesday we have public holidays. Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Public Holiday to you and your family!
> 
> What can you tell us about this beer? I'm very interested.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redtenchu

ales_gantar said:


> Thank you.
> It is a beer from a brewery in Ljubljana established in 1864. One of two largest competing breweries in Slovenia, but the second brewery is owned by this one (Union), and both are now owned by Heiniken, which sucks. It tastes a bit better then Heiniken, but is not as watery. It has 4,9% alcohol.
> The dragon on the can is a symbol of Ljubljana.
> Here is a picture of our Dragon bridge, which is decorated with tens of dragons wih medival Ljubljana in the back. And it is the firs reinforced concrete bridge in former Yugoslavija.
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I drank a beer, becacuse it's sunday and monday and tuesday we have public holidays. Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Public Holiday to you and your family!
> 
> What can you tell us about this beer? I'm very interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's really neat, Thanks!


----------



## kds




----------



## Budstl

kds said:


>


I'm not too fond of that one, but i do enjoy their canoe paddler. Nice pic!


----------



## Ware

I ripped this recipe from the interwebs:

2-1/2 oz silver tequila
1 oz fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon agave nectar
1-1/2 tablespoons water

Shake with ice and pour over a big ice cube.​


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I ripped this recipe from the interwebs:
> 
> 2-1/2 oz silver tequila
> 1 oz fresh lime juice
> 1 tablespoon agave nectar
> 1-1/2 tablespoons water
> 
> Shake with ice and pour over a big ice cube.​


A TLF Lowball :shock: :shock: I hope one of those comes with my shirt order :lol:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> A TLF Lowball :shock: :shock: I hope one of those comes with my shirt order :lol:


----------



## Ware

These kickass TLF pint glasses (along with some other cool swag) will be offered for sale in the coming weeks, but in honor of this being the best lawn forum on the internet, I'll send a free one in advance to a lucky member...

To enter, just be one of the next 10 people to post a photo of "what's in your glass", along with a sentence or two about why you like the drink in your photo (doesn't even have to be alcohol) and why you like TLF. Once 10 unique members post, I'll use a random number generator to pick a winner. The first member to post is number 1, and so on. If we don't get 10 unique member entries by a week from today, we'll end the contest, sweetening the odds. 

Go!


----------



## MrMeaner

Vodka, fresca with a splash or diet red bull!!


----------



## Mightyquinn

MrMeaner said:


> Vodka, fresca with a splash or diet red bull!!


where's the photo


----------



## wardconnor

I'm a Coca Cola Classic kind of guy. It's pretty much the only drink I stay with on a regular basis.

I love TLF because of the people that are here. I have a passion for a sweet lawn. I'm anal about it and am constantly ridiculed because I am in the lawn daily and want the best lawn in town.

TLF is a place that can go where there are others as passionate as I am about having the best looking lawn. The camaraderie is fun and the information I have gained is priceless.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Well I'm loving this forum for that reason right there. coke lovers and the t-shirts/glasses its a fun atmosphere. I also appreciate that on multiple occasions when there were different views on something everyone wanted to learn more about the topic vs make everyone do it their way. I have the desire to try different things and learn more!

I drink tons of coffee. it used to be coke but I needed to cut back on sugar. I've got 72 of these mugs. the company didnt notice they put our logo smaller than a logo on pens lol


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> I'm a Coca Cola Classic kind of guy. It's pretty much the only drink I stay with on a regular basis.
> 
> I love TLF because of the people that are here. I have a passion for a sweet lawn. I'm anal about it and am constantly ridiculed because I am in the lawn daily and want the best lawn in town.
> 
> TLF is a place that can go where there are others as passionate as I am about having the best looking lawn. The camaraderie is fun and the information I have gained is priceless.


Dr. Pepper is my drug of choice... :nod:


----------



## lagerman72

You may know me from such threads as - show your forum shirts and warm season photos :nod:

This is me enjoying what is slowly becoming one of my favorite quick go to brews (ok laws for cold beer sales are horrible). Green Line IPA by Goose Island. Nice flavor and easily bought cold!!! 
This site and the folks on it have been encouraging, generous with help and a lawn inspiration for me for quite some time (counting all my time to talk to you all). Really enjoying myself visiting many times a day to help, if I can, learn, and get inspired by everyone's efforts to then go work on my own green area.


----------



## Pharmower

Water from the hose, because if it's good enough for my grass then it's good enough for me!
I love tlf because I don't get strange looks when I say I'm mowing for the second time this week... And it's Tuesday lol


----------



## Redtenchu

This is my first glass of UINTA, Hop Nosh IPA. I enjoy trying new beer, especially craft beer!

I love TLF! TLF is a community of friends, not a forum of strangers. We all have different opinions, and different goals. Respecting each other and lifting up others will continue this feeling of community for years to come!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Respecting each other and lifting up others will continue this feeling of community for years to come!


+1


----------



## Budstl

Got a variety pack of the kona brews. Sipping on this currently.


----------



## Ware

The RNG kicked back #4, which is either lagerman72 or Pharmower - depending on whether or not we count MrMeaner's entry with no photo. To keep things civil, both of you get a glass. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> The RNG kicked back #4, which is either lagerman72 or Pharmower - depending on whether or not we count MrMeaner's entry with no photo. To keep things civil, both of you get a glass. :thumbup:


I have some of that in the fridge right now! Not too bad :thumbup:

Congrats to lagerman72 and Pharmower!!!


----------



## lagerman72

Yahoo!!! Thanks and will post up a new beer in my new glass!


----------



## Pharmower

Awesome! Thanks! My gratitude is higher than the gravity of the beer that will soon be contained within said pint glass


----------



## Redtenchu

Great! Congratulations guys!


----------



## SGrabs33

Interesting article for those craft beer lovers our there...

Craft brewers are calling for the boycott of these 14 'imposter' beer brands


----------



## jbrown

Anything dark 





JB


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1 JB.


----------



## J_nick

dfw_pilot said:


> +1 JB.


-1, I prefer blondes... like my wife


----------



## SGrabs33

jbrown said:


> JB


I love a good snakebite!


----------



## lagerman72

Received a special delivery today. Thank you for the glass, koozie and stickers (just gave one away to a neighbor and hoping he joins).

Anyway, back to the thread. Trying a new one tonight and it's not half bad.


----------



## Pharmower

I received my grand prize as well! It's too early to try a craft this morning, so I snagged the next best thing. Great idea, laggerman, I'm going to send my sticker off as well.


----------



## tbdh20

Forgot to upload this earlier!

The prize Ware sent (NCAA challenge pint). I'll create a second w/ the extra sticker sent on the shirt order. My go to is Guinness, I'm easy but wouldn't show the etching so the pick is good ole Bud Light 



Thanks!


----------



## CH-Johnson

Been waitin for this one.


----------



## Redtenchu

tbdh20 said:


> My go to is Guinness, I'm easy but wouldn't show the etching so the pick is good ole Bud Light


Did you pour out the BL immediately after this picture? :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

everyone said:


> :beer:


So many nice looking brews!


----------



## Redtenchu

It was a difficult day...










There is a beer app called UNTAPPED my username is the same if anyone is interested.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Sorry it's not in a glass but not bad for 4 weeks after planting.


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Sorry it's not in a glass but not bad for 4 weeks after planting.


Glasses are optional. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I'm on a margarita kick... one part fresh lime juice, one part agave nectar, 2 parts silver tequila. Shake with ice.


----------



## Brodgers88

Tappin the rockies on this turf lol.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Not a fan of the Nitro IPA, but I didn't waste it.


----------



## Ware




----------



## dfw_pilot

Texas appreciates it. :thumbup:


----------



## tbdh20




----------



## tbdh20




----------



## Ware

...just keep rubbing it in, tbdh20. :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Working on the weekends.


----------



## mrigney

Last Hopslam of the year.


----------



## chrismar

Victory Golden Monkey. Not really ever my first choice, but always enjoy it when I have it. This time is just so happened to be the only thing cold in the fridge.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lots of cool beers getting posted!

Anyone on the "Untappd" Beer app? if so, the username is Redtenchu (big surprise).


----------



## Sidney

I got my glass today and wasted no time filling it up. Well, it was filled up, I drank some, then thought, darn it, I have to take a pic. Here is the only beer I drink, Dos Equis (Lager - green bottle only).


----------



## Ware

Awesome. Glad you received it before the weekend!


----------



## touchofgrass

Nothing is in my glass... but you know what I WANT in my glass?

I heard that there is a new Smirnoff Red, White and Berry that is DE-Licious but we cannot find it ANYWHERE.. it's really upsetting.



IN STOCK, MY ***!!!!!


----------



## touchofgrass

touchofgrass said:


> Nothing is in my glass... but you know what I WANT in my glass?
> 
> I heard that there is a new Smirnoff Red, White and Berry that is DE-Licious but we cannot find it ANYWHERE.. it's really upsetting.
> 
> IN STOCK, MY @ss!!!!!


I disgress and bow to the almighty folks at Walmart... and my 13 year old daughter who actually found this at Walmart today


































Had to test out the koozie and the glass ... Amanda had the idea of turning on the cupholder light to illuminate the glass and Blue Wine Cooler


----------



## Mightyquinn

Enjoying a nice Boulevard Wheat Beer after spraying PGR & FAS


----------



## Ware

Buffalo Gold


----------



## tbdh20

Invest in one of these


----------



## Redtenchu

<< emoji of tbdh20 and his stein!


----------



## SGrabs33

First post in here. I'm not much of a drinker but when I do I choose the hard stuff.


----------



## Mightyquinn

tbdh20 said:


> Invest in one of these


I've been to Baumholder  Nice stein by the way :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Something different for today


----------



## Togo

I've been drinking a lot of this recently...


----------



## chrismar

Magic Hat Low Key Session IPA


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just and ok IPA but I like it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Had a few new brews over the week. The unlabeled glass is an Irish Red Ale, it was good. Loved the Black IPA, didn't love the SA session IPA. The SA Summer Ale is always a nice choice after some lawn work in the heat.


----------



## chrismar

Feeling nostalgic...?


----------



## Ware

chrismar said:


> Feeling nostalgic...?


No Jolly Rancher?! :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

I don't always drink soda..... But when I do, I prefer it in a TLF koozie.


----------



## chrismar

Ware said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling nostalgic...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Jolly Rancher?! :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm a purist. No jolly rancher for me!


----------



## mrigney

Tried a new brew yesterday after mowing and man, did I need it. One of the most humid days I can remember since I moved to north Alabama eight years ago...and given I grew up on the Gulf Coast, lived in Houston for four years and SE TX for another 4, I have a pretty good barometer for humidity.

Jekyll Brewing out of Atlanta brewed this one. Hop Dang Diggity. A nice, light IPA.


----------



## Ware




----------



## ales_gantar

Staropramen.


----------



## Ware

Grayton Beer Co - Beach Blonde Ale


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> Grayton Beer Co - Beach Blonde Ale


Ha! I bet I know where you are. Let me know how it treats you; I may give it a try the next time I am down that way.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## ales_gantar

Menin'c
5,6 % ABV
Hand filled. Hope they washed them first. Cheers.


----------



## chrismar

Sam Adams Irish Red (under the koozie).


----------



## tbdh20

Sweet gift from my wife.


----------



## Ware

tbdh20 said:


>


That's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## social port

Nut Brown Ale out of Nashville. This feels like it could be love.


----------



## Pharmower

Sipping on my new favorite game day beer! Hail State!


----------



## Redtenchu

Had a couple of these yesterday, I love the fall season beers!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Had a couple of these yesterday, I love the fall season beers!


Nice - that looks like one of the prototype TLF pint glasses. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Nice - that looks like one of the prototype TLF pint glasses. :thumbup:


Yes sir, it'll be in a museum one day.

"The pint glass that spawned a lawn revolution"


----------



## Cory

Double dog :bandit:


----------



## tbdh20

Yesterday.



Today, lowering the height of cut of the TLF pint.


----------



## Richard Slater

Polished off the last of the Champagne I received for five years service at the company I work for, switched over to the Riesling that I know and love - German wines are my preference.


----------



## DJLCN




----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


>


I bet that's the first PBR in a TLF koozie. :thumbup:


----------



## DJLCN

Ware said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that's the first PBR in a TLF koozie. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nah, just the first to be documented!


----------



## DJLCN

Tiebreaker?


----------



## LawnNerd

This glass doesn't cut it... I might need to invest in a TLF glass.


----------



## Cory

LawnNerd said:


> This glass doesn't cut it... I might need to invest in a TLF glass.


That looks tasty!!

For those days when she's being a...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I think it's time for a refill.


----------



## Overfloater

Laphroig 10.


----------



## Ware

Roaring Fork Beer Company Slaughterhouse Lager (Carbondale, CO) :thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire

We We Ded Ded from The Veil Brewing, Richmond VA. Excellent triple IPA!


----------



## Ware

Enjoying a Telluride Face Down Brown in beautiful Aspen, CO :thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire

Who uses Untappd here? Feel free to add me, my username is gregonfire


----------



## DJLCN




----------



## Ware

They must have known I was coming to Colorado...










Having the Roaring Fork Slaughterhouse Lager again. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

gregonfire said:


> Who uses Untappd here? Feel free to add me, my username is gregonfire


Added you yesterday. You have almost 400 badges, I need to start drinking more!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Tonight:



Bittersweet as it's the last of it.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> You have almost 400 badges, I need to start drinking more!


 :lol:


----------



## DJLCN

Stone Fruitallica Double IPA
A Monster IPA with Yuzu, Kiwi and Habanero


----------



## DJLCN

Ware said:


> They must have known I was coming to Colorado...


Colorado in Arkansas!


----------



## FATC1TY

Big craft drinker here. Won't post each beer each day because I could take down the whole thread.

I'm on untapped, never use it much but it's same name as here.

LMK if you guys want something from the SE!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## William

Ridgerunner said:


> Tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet as it's the last of it.


Do I even want to ask how you got it? I have tried for years and short of paying 3X retail I cannot find any of the aged vintages.


----------



## Ridgerunner

William said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet as it's the last of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I even want to ask how you got it? I have tried for years and short of paying 3X retail I cannot find any of the aged vintages.
Click to expand...

My SIL's husband travels the West U.S. for work and he passes the time visiting liqueur stores. A couple years ago he found a case sitting on the floor of what he described as the most cluttered store he had ever been in. The price was right so he bought the case. Anyway, he brought a bottle on their last visit. If you can find a bottle for only 3X retail (SRP is about $50?), that's cheap for 10yr. these days (on line, if you can find it in stock, it is $$699!!!) The aged Pappys are going for $1000-3000 and the ones bottled from the original distillery are inanely priced. It is very good, but I personally wouldn't pay more than $100 for a name when there are comparable less expensive alternatives. Helping others taste their expensive stock, I can justify. :lol:


----------



## social port

Had this one a few nights ago. Yee-Haw brand, Octoberfest brew.
The beer was really nice, but the moment was all about that glass.


----------



## William

Ridgerunner said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Bittersweet as it's the last of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I even want to ask how you got it? I have tried for years and short of paying 3X retail I cannot find any of the aged vintages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My SIL's husband travels the West U.S. for work and he passes the time visiting liqueur stores. A couple years ago he found a case sitting on the floor of what he described as the most cluttered store he had ever been in. The price was right so he bought the case. Anyway, he brought a bottle on their last visit. If you can find a bottle for only 3X retail (SRP is about $50?), that's cheap for 10yr. these days (on line, if you can find it in stock, it is $$699!!!) The aged Pappys are going for $1000-3000 and the ones bottled from the original distillery are inanely priced. It is very good, but I personally wouldn't pay more than $100 for a name when there are comparable less expensive alternatives. Helping others taste their expensive stock, I can justify. :lol:
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. If I can get a bottle in the yearly "lottery" then I will pay for it . . other wise I will stick with my Blantons.


----------



## social port




----------



## gregonfire

Cheers from over the weekend!


----------



## gregonfire

^ sorry for the large images


----------



## J_nick

gregonfire said:


> ^ sorry for the large images


Looks good, I prefer the bigger images


----------



## pennstater2005

Where do you guys get these beers? I don't know how much craft beer I may or may not have around me.


----------



## gregonfire

pennstater2005 said:


> Where do you guys get these beers? I don't know how much craft beer I may or may not have around me.


I trade with people. If you use Facebook, there are a lot of good groups you can join to find people that will trade with you. It helps if you have a good brewery near you so you can stock up on beers to trade.


----------



## pennstater2005

gregonfire said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you guys get these beers? I don't know how much craft beer I may or may not have around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I trade with people. If you use Facebook, there are a lot of good groups you can join to find people that will trade with you. It helps if you have a good brewery near you so you can stock up on beers to trade.
Click to expand...

We have a couple local brewers attached to restaurants. Not sure if they sell. Definitely should check it out though.


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Where do you guys get these beers? I don't know how much craft beer I may or may not have around me.


There are a few Liquor Stores around me that carry local and national breweries. They rotate vendors often and keep some interesting brews on the shelf!


----------



## DJLCN

Diamond Bear Brewing - Stripper Sweat (Mango and passion fruit ale with a heavy dose of edible glitter)


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you guys get these beers? I don't know how much craft beer I may or may not have around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I trade with people. If you use Facebook, there are a lot of good groups you can join to find people that will trade with you. It helps if you have a good brewery near you so you can stock up on beers to trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a couple local brewers attached to restaurants. Not sure if they sell. Definitely should check it out though.
Click to expand...

There is a lot to like about Pennsylvania, but in my experience, buying beer there is a pain. I remember that the only way I could get a six pack was to go to a bar. Beer was available at more traditional stores, but it was sold in large quantities (e,g., by the case). That's a little more than what the average Friday night beer run bargains for.


----------



## pennstater2005

Actually that all changed at the start of this year. An actual change to PA's once archaic alcohol laws.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.mcall.com/business/mc-pa-beer-laws-01162017-20170116-story,amp.html


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Actually that all changed at the start of this year. An actual change to PA's once archaic alcohol laws.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mcall.com/business/mc-pa-beer-laws-01162017-20170116-story,amp.html


Well, that is what I would call good news  
Those changes should have made craft brew more accessible.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that all changed at the start of this year. An actual change to PA's once archaic alcohol laws.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mcall.com/business/mc-pa-beer-laws-01162017-20170116-story,amp.html
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is what I would call good news
> Those changes should have made craft brew more accessible.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think I just have to get out and look a little more. A Giant Eagle near us I believe may sell individual craft beers.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## ales_gantar

A craft India pale ale with a provocative name from a new brewery. It's nice.


----------



## gregonfire

Some recents from the past week, cheers to the weekend!


----------



## zeus201

Way better than last yrs batch


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> Diamond Bear Brewing - Stripper Sweat (Mango and passion fruit ale with a heavy dose of edible glitter)


I toured their facility a couple years ago - pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I'm pretty boring when it comes to beer.


----------



## gregonfire

Ware said:


> I'm pretty boring when it comes to beer.


Nice firearm! I think we need a gun thread too


----------



## J_nick

gregonfire said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty boring when it comes to beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice firearm! I think we need a gun thread too
Click to expand...

Look no farther

Firearms thread


----------



## LawnNerd

Fortnight Porter

And yes I am grocery shopping. :lol:


----------



## DJLCN

LawnNerd said:


> Fortnight Porter
> 
> And yes I am grocery shopping. :lol:


And just when you think you've seen it all.....

Founders Red Rye IPA


----------



## Ware

Tapping the Rockies for the College Football Playoff. 👍🏼


----------



## Redtenchu

18% ABV makes for a blurry picture. It was good!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> 18% ABV makes for a blurry picture. It was good!


Isn't it a little early to be drinking?


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18% ABV makes for a blurry picture. It was good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it a little early to be drinking?
Click to expand...

Oklahoma is a diffrent time zone silly... Oh wait...


----------



## Redtenchu

"Okie Cherry Porter"

Didn't taste much Cherry, it was a very good porter. We even got a couple free pint glasses!

My wife was photo bombing the picture with her grilled cheese...


----------



## DJLCN

Yuengling is now in Arkansas!


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> Yuengling is now in Arkansas!


The restaurant I was at tonight had it. I heard that Burford Distributing was going to get it, but thought that it would be a while. I also heard FSM was the westernmost city to get it. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DJLCN said:


> Yuengling is now in Arkansas!


We have had it here in NC for years and is pretty good beer for the price. I have a neighbor from PA and every time he goes up there to visit he brings back some Yuengling but it's usually some of the special brews they only offer up there.


----------



## wardconnor

Coca Cola Classic


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/fiDmp1HkHK8


----------



## wardconnor

Can't do that. Pepsi can't go into a Coca Cola glass. Not allowed.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Can't do that. Pepsi can't go into a Coca Cola glass. Not allowed.


Pepsi is not allowed - period. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do that. Pepsi can't go into a Coca Cola glass. Not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pepsi is not allowed - period. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do that. Pepsi can't go into a Coca Cola glass. Not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pepsi is not allowed - period. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## Ridgerunner

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepsi is not allowed - period. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +2
Click to expand...

Not even with Captain Morgan?


----------



## Redtenchu

I picked up a Samuel Adams Variety Pack! Had a couple yesterday and a couple (4) today!


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Redtenchu Have you tried Samuel Smith? Their oatmeal stout is excellent.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ridgerunner said:


> @Redtenchu Have you tried Samuel Smith? Their oatmeal stout is excellent.


I haven't had any Samuel Smith brews, but have had an oatmeal stout before. Good stuff.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Oatmeal Stout is the only thing strong enough to keep me warm when I'm up in Anchorage this time of year.


----------



## Movingshrub

Rogue hazelnut brown nectar ale


----------



## jessehurlburt

Had some delicious IPAs from Treehouse Brewing this weekend.


----------



## DJLCN

ETX Brewing Co. - Park Project
Orange Creamsicle Milkshake IPA


----------



## fp_911

Haha when I first clicked on this thread I thought it said, "What's in your grass?"

In any case it's a Wednesday, I'm working from home so only thing in my glass is some grape crystal light. Boo! I know...


----------



## Ridgerunner

> In any case it's a Wednesday,


Where do you live that it is Wednesday?


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Ridgerunner

Makes me wonder what the proof of grape crystal light is.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Brodgers88

River Rat - Locally brewed in Columbia SC. This is their Oktoberfest beer. It's pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware




----------



## LawnNerd

Picked this bad boy up last night for tonight.


----------



## chrismar

In the Galveston area, so enjoying a nice local brew.


----------



## Togo

Got my new glass yesterday and already breaking it in!


----------



## Movingshrub

The Best Blonde at Roy Pitz brewery in Chambersburg, PA.


----------



## Togo

Sand City - Burning Down The House


----------



## Turfguy93

I'm a big fan of blue moon, if I'm drinking I've got blue moon in my glass!


----------



## Ral1121

chrismar said:


> In the Galveston area, so enjoying a nice local brew.


Karbach is one of my favorites but too bad it is owned by anheisser bush now. Hopefully they do not ruin it.


----------



## PHXCobra

Got my stuff last night so had to break it in. Don't drink much anymore (weightlifting goals) but made an exception.


----------



## Togo

Tonight was a hot one so I'm drinking my fair share...

All three are from SingleCut
"Push Push Stuggle DDH IIPA"


"Softely Spoken Magic Spells IIPA"


"Billy Full-Stack DDH IIPA"


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Troegs "First Cut" is always so appropriate when cutting the lawn this time of the year. It's also delicious.


----------



## Sam23

Diet Coke! Always...


----------



## social port

@Togo Softly spoken magic spells.
That's a line from Dark Side of the Moon. 
I wonder if that was intentional.


----------



## Togo

social port said:


> @Togo Softly spoken magic spells.
> That's a line from Dark Side of the Moon.
> I wonder if that was intentional.


I'd imagine someone at the brewery is a Pink Floyd fan.

On a side note, those beers ended up being quiet good 🍺


----------



## raymond

Mello Yello &#128514;


----------



## Redland1

Shiner Bock.


----------



## Ware

Redland1 said:


> Shiner Bock.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jconnelly6b




----------



## njoy1389

No glass, just a nice cold can!


----------



## Ware

4oz blanco tequila
2oz Cointreau
2oz fresh lime juice

:bandit:


----------



## touchofgrass

Bloody Mary's with my girl... (***hers is a virgin, of course)


----------



## Darrell

I know there are a lot of beer drinkers here. I prefer liquor. What are you into these days?

Me? Gin. I love it. I've been trying several gins, lately been settling on Hayman's Old Tom. I like Fevertree tonic for a G&T. I'm just now having an Old Tom on the rocks before bed.

What about you? Waccha drinking? Got recipes to share?


----------



## TigerinFL

is there anything better than an ice cold beer after cutting the grass and it's 90 degrees outside. just sitting there admiring all your hard work.

pure satisfaction


----------



## Ware

Darrell said:


> I know there are a lot of beer drinkers here. I prefer liquor. What are you into these days?
> 
> Me? Gin. I love it. I've been trying several gins, lately been settling on Hayman's Old Tom. I like Fevertree tonic for a G&T. I'm just now having an Old Tom on the rocks before bed.
> 
> What about you? Waccha drinking? Got recipes to share?


Merging with the "What's in Your Glass?" thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## kolbasz

Darrell said:


> I know there are a lot of beer drinkers here. I prefer liquor. What are you into these days?
> 
> Me? Gin. I love it. I've been trying several gins, lately been settling on Hayman's Old Tom. I like Fevertree tonic for a G&T. I'm just now having an Old Tom on the rocks before bed.
> 
> What about you? Waccha drinking? Got recipes to share?


I picked up some Botanist Gin, it is most fantastic.


----------



## Darrell

kolbasz said:


> Darrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are a lot of beer drinkers here. I prefer liquor. What are you into these days?
> 
> Me? Gin. I love it. I've been trying several gins, lately been settling on Hayman's Old Tom. I like Fevertree tonic for a G&T. I'm just now having an Old Tom on the rocks before bed.
> 
> What about you? Waccha drinking? Got recipes to share?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some Botanist Gin, it is most fantastic.
Click to expand...

I love Botanist as well. It's one I can drink on the rocks, too.

Love me a Corpse Reviver 2 with it, too.


----------



## RayTL

My old friend Bourbon and a Coke tonight.


----------



## rhanna

Hap and Harry's Tennessee ale. My in laws just got back from Europe and brought me a Czech republic beer stein


----------



## SteveB

A nice bourbon with a big ice cube


----------



## Budstl

Local brew


----------



## Iceman

Very tasty unfiltered IPA


----------



## Ammodud2311

Been on a beer kick, been trying different brands, brews, IPA, picked this one up today goodwood Honey Ale.


----------



## chrismar

Not bad for an afternoon poolside beverage...


----------



## tnbrews

Spotted Cow down in here in TN with a nuked yard waiting for a reno. :beer:


----------



## social port

tnbrews said:


> Spotted Cow down in here in TN with a nuked yard waiting for a reno. :beer:


Where in the world did you find New Glarus beer in Tennessee?

Edited to add: That is beer worth paying for :thumbup:


----------



## FRD135i

All I can say is wow!


----------



## Smokindog




----------



## tnbrews

social port said:


> tnbrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted Cow down in here in TN with a nuked yard waiting for a reno. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the world did you find New Glarus beer in Tennessee?
> 
> Edited to add: That is beer worth paying for :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yeah it's pretty delicious :thumbup: I had someone at work bring a couple cases back to TN when they went up north to visit family. Will probably try to get another delivery over the holidays. Let me know, I'll be more than happy to see what I can work out if you'd like any and add to the next delivery. May try to get some of their sours next time too.


----------



## pennstater2005

I've been drinking Bud Light Lime so much this summer I forgot what beer tasted like........


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Got a good Ale, along with my new Lawn Forum cuzzy.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Butter

Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Kind of pitiful this thread hasn't been updated in so long. I mean, even the Amish drink.

My buddies know I love a good ale over a lager, especially if it's a Red Ale. Brewed here in Frisco and sold at Costco, this RoughRider Red is fantastic.










Now back to respirators and face masks.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Gonna have to try this one next:


----------



## social port

dfw_pilot said:


> Kind of pitiful this thread hasn't been updated in so long. I mean, even the Amish drink.
> 
> My buddies know I love a good ale over a lager, especially if it's a Red Ale. Brewed here in Frisco and sold at Costco, this RoughRider Red is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to respirators and face masks.


Now _that_ is a great shot. 
"Ah...the good life"


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I picked some of these up tonight. Haven't tried them yet but everyone I talk to says they are amazing. I'll report back after breakfast tomorrow.
https://olesmoky.com/products/the-real-dill


----------



## Rpatterson

Dis is pretty smooth.


----------



## synergy0852

@Rpatterson have you had the Featherbone from Journeyman?


----------



## Rpatterson

synergy0852 said:


> @Rpatterson have you had the Featherbone from Journeyman?


Nope! I tasted this at the liquor store today and thought it was good. Hadn't heard of journeyman before today and have to say I'm impressed. There are so many great bourbons out there it's hard to get 'em all :lol:


----------



## FRD135i

@wardconnor @Ware @LawnCareNut


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


>


Fancy! Although I'm more of a Natty Light guy. :lol:


----------



## FRD135i

:lol:


Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy! Although I'm more of a Natty Light guy. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
Touché


----------



## dfw_pilot

When in South Texas . . .

It's smoooth, and great!


----------



## ctrav

Tonight called for a nice scotch and almost fired up a cigar...


----------



## Jacob_S




----------



## Visitor

Jacob_S said:


>


I wasn't aware Squirt was still made, and definitely haven't seen someone drink it since I was a kid.


----------



## Jacob_S

Visitor said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware Squirt was still made, and definitely haven't seen someone drink it since I was a kid.
Click to expand...

I've never actually had it till I went up to Wisconsin to visit my GF family. Her uncle used it to make whiskey sour and I really liked it so went on a mission to find it down here in Louisiana.


----------



## Visitor

Jacob_S said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually had it till I went up to Wisconsin to visit my GF family. Her uncle used it to make whiskey sour and I really liked it so went on a mission to find it down here in Louisiana.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That makes sense, I grew up in the midwest and that is the only place I've seen it. That and 50/50.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Visitor said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually had it till I went up to Wisconsin to visit my GF family. Her uncle used it to make whiskey sour and I really liked it so went on a mission to find it down here in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes sense, I grew up in the midwest and that is the only place I've seen it. That and 50/50.
Click to expand...

We drank the hell out it growing up in florida. We always laughed that it has an ingredient called ester of wood rosin. Just a bit a friendly advice, do not google image squirt in front of your kids. That was an awkward night.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

We went to gatlinburg last weekend and toured the distilleries. I picked some of this up. It teases you with a sweet first taste and then lights you up for about 15 seconds. I really like it.


----------



## jabopy

Raining today so got British superbikes on tv. Why not fill me glass wi a nice beer. :nod:


----------



## zinger565

Imperial Mexican Honey Lager from Indeed brewing out of the Minneapolis/St. Paul area.


----------



## Powhatan

Richmond, Virginia brew :beer:


----------



## Powhatan

Here's another local brew. :beer:


----------



## RDZed

Minding the crawfish, stout and enormous tux.


----------



## ctrav

Nothing as it is late but I did re-stock the supply... Im trying a few different things and bought some old favorites :thumbup:


----------



## FRD135i

I had to do it


----------



## ctrav

Just found these and when the wife says anything about my lawn I break one out 😎


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> I had to do it


I did too. It wasn't bad.


----------



## J_nick

First Gen


----------



## FRD135i

Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too. It wasn't bad.
Click to expand...

I actually find myself having one after work.........


----------



## FRD135i

Legitness


----------



## ctrav

Not in my glass just yet as I will save for a special occasion...
My awesome wife went to Ireland and brought me back a very special bottle of Jameson complete with my name engraved :thumbup: :thumbup: 






Think I will renew the wires contract for another year!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Wife brought this from Ireland...not bad at all!


----------



## Ware




----------



## dfw_pilot

Not my best pour.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Not my best pour.


Ahhh...it's that time of year :thumbup:


----------



## DonInTheLawn

I'm ready for stout season


----------



## daniel3507

DonInTheLawn said:


> I'm ready for stout season


Some Old Rasputin is good any time of year.


----------



## GlassSandwich84




----------



## ctrav




----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Thick n Dense

Laphroig 10 year... first true sipping drink I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## kds

@dfw_pilot that is a picture I can taste!


----------



## pennstater2005

Been trying all different kinds of beer lately......


----------



## Gilley11

Good choice on the Leatherman &#128077;. I have....many &#128514;. My go to is my Charge TTi, goes with me almost everywhere.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Been trying all different kinds of beer lately......


At first I laughed at the inclusion of the stapler but then I noticed the item you were working on. But I have to ask about the massive pile of clothing in the back. I would guess they look like wrestling sweatshirts. Are you a wrestling coach?


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying all different kinds of beer lately......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I laughed at the inclusion of the stapler but then I noticed the item you were working on. But I have to ask about the massive pile of clothing in the back. I would guess they look like wrestling sweatshirts. Are you a wrestling coach?
Click to expand...

Bad stapling job from Harbor Freight. Kids toys and a Penn State blanket that you can wear like a robe. I forget the name of those things. Good eye though!!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> ...a Penn State blanket that you can wear like a robe. I forget the name of those things.


A Snuggie?


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...a Penn State blanket that you can wear like a robe. I forget the name of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> A Snuggie?
Click to expand...

Ohhh I was trying to forget that word


----------



## dfw_pilot

Try this one: _*Slanket*_.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Try this one: _*Slanket*_.


Better than Snuggie but still weird.

Slanket


----------



## jabopy

Looks like it's been a while since anyone had something in their glass!! How about a drop of the black stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Taking the local wine tour.


----------



## Ortho-Doc

New England style IPA. Westbrook always comes through.


----------



## Powhatan

Local brew - cheers :beer:


----------



## jabopy

It's me again!! Our Amy brought me a selection of forum glass fillers, this one is Black sheep ale. :thumbup:


----------



## Rpatterson

Pretty good and it's 7%.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Uh, Corona, obviously.


----------



## Spammage

dfw_pilot said:


> Uh, Corona, obviously.


#Immunization 👍


----------



## pennstater2005

I probably wouldn't walk in and ask for a "case of corona".


----------



## Butter

Happy St Patrick's Day!


----------



## Gilley11

Happy Friday!


----------



## sean_h

Just opened a bottle of Breckenridge bourbon. Really nice, especially on the rocks.


----------



## M32075

Vodka with half lemonade and iced tea out of desperation. Drank everything else lol.


----------



## Pete1313

Enjoying a fire and a Hop Thirsty Void.


----------



## FlowRider

Pete1313 said:


> Enjoying a fire and a Hop Thirsty Void.


That fire pit is the bomb diggity!!


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks @FlowRider! It gets used alot. I built it in 2018.


----------



## EricInGA

Local ATL brewery. It's an earl grey tea sour ale. I like a good sour from time to time.


----------



## Ware




----------



## mopaNi-

Personal fav...


----------



## Powhatan

Cheers :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Porch Rocker to start the day......



Building a garden box while I'm at it.


----------



## Ware

Homemade margaritas...

8oz silver tequila
4oz fresh lime juice
2oz simple syrup
2oz orange liqueur

Shake with ice. Makes a couple. :bandit:


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

Porch Rocker to cool the heat :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Has anyone tried it?

https://youtu.be/QmDQCLDy93Q


----------



## jabopy

A Black Sheep Ale waiting for me.🍻 It's a dull wet day but this will make me feel a lot happier.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Wiley




----------



## dfw_pilot

Celebrating tonight:


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Celebrating tonight:


Motor oil 

I haven't had a Guinness in probably 20 years. I might like it now.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I like the Guinness 5W30 . . .


----------



## Ware

Watching my Hogs lead beat Gonzaga in Hochatown, OK.


----------



## Wiley

Hometown classic on a Friday.


----------



## TulsaFan

Not a craft beer guy, but I really like this Belgian style golden ale which is their bestseller.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Not a craft beer guy, but I really like this Belgian style golden ale which is their bestseller.


The Sneaky Snake is also 9% ABV, so it's like a 2 for 1 special.


----------



## TulsaFan

@Ware They had the Blonde Ale on sale for $5.99 for a six pack when I was picking up our pizza! Not great tasting, but it will work for the game tonight.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> @Ware They had the Blonde Ale on sale for $5.99 for a six pack when I was picking up our pizza! Not great tasting, but it will work for the game tonight.


I tried that one in a flight when we dined in. It was good - especially at that price!

I meant to grab a few 6-packs to bring home, but we hit the road before they opened yesterday.


----------



## TulsaFan

Just let me know how many 6 packs you want? You can pick them up when you come over to Tulsa for the PGA Championship.


----------



## TulsaFan

Summer Shandy on a 81° day.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Summer Shandy on a 81° day.


Those are hard to beat. I had a couple 2 or 3 of those on the golf course Saturday. :thumbup:

Shiner Ruby Redbird is another good summer beer.


----------



## TulsaFan

Kentucky Derby is Saturday...Mint Julep


----------



## Redtwin

Why is everyone's photos sideways? Did you drink so much your were lying down next to the drink?


----------



## TulsaFan

Redtwin said:


> Why is everyone's photos sideways? Did you drink so much your were lying down next to the drink?


Just making a day week of it!


----------



## Redtwin

TulsaFan said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone's photos sideways? Did you drink so much your were lying down next to the drink?
> 
> 
> 
> Just making a day week of it!
Click to expand...

Oh… now I like that drink!


----------



## pennstater2005

TulsaFan said:


> Summer Shandy on a 81° day.


Crushable!


----------



## TulsaFan

*Happy Cinco de Mayo!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin

@TulsaFan Welcome to Florida! Destin or Panama City Beach?


----------



## TulsaFan

We were in Destin.


----------



## Butter




----------



## TulsaFan

Butter said:


>


Nice!


----------



## DocTodd

Rum Old Fashioned this evening


----------



## Wiley




----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Redtwin

Jeff_MI84 said:


>


Love that stuff! It tastes like a melted Icee.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@redtwin, now I need one of those on a hot day.


----------



## Butter

For the farmers!


----------



## Redtwin

@Butter Is that Sigmund the Sea Monster in your front yard?


----------



## Ware




----------



## jabopy

Just come in from a nice day in the garden, SWMBO said would you like a Wainwright! well one couldn't refuse could one.
 
:thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Hot as hell 🔥 today!!!


----------



## TulsaFan

Still a sauna...


----------



## TulsaFan

Getting cooler...


----------



## Dono1183

Family Business' "Cosmic Cowboy" American Pale Ale. Local from my town of Dripping Springs.


----------



## jerrywil

Iced tea for the past couple of days. It is way too hot to drink something else.
I am also following a weight loss program https://betterme.world/articles/7-day-liquid-diet-weight-loss-results/ and alcohol is strictly prohibited for me at the moment. Decided to keep it dry for at least three months. Let see if i am strong enough for that.


----------



## TulsaFan

I just finished my lawn around 9pm and it was 96 degrees.

Not super tasty, but this is the easiest beer to drink when it's extremely hot...


----------



## violar

Finnish Seltzer, Long Drink, was actually really good. I had one on recommendation from my brother who just got back from a 6 month deployment to Poland and Finland.

______________________
Journal


----------



## Pannellde

​This is my Cream Ale. It's my KY Common recipe minus the Blackprinz malt. Great lawnmower beer. Cheers, 🍻


----------



## Huff

My go to beer most of the time. Spent time in Germany in the service. Those folks know a thing or two about beer.


----------



## Butter

Mid week change up with the King of Beers!


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## Pannellde

Here's my Golden Ale. (Golden Promise, Wheat Malt, C40. 24 IBU(s) Apollo in the boil and 2 oz in the whirlpool.) I tried Cellar Science English yeast but didn't get much response as quickly as I thought an English Ale yeast should take off so added Nottingham which took off like a rocket ship to get the job done.


----------



## Redtwin

@Pannellde Love that flamingo!!! Your brews look awesome as well.


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## Butter

I was feeling nostalgic tonight.


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Powhatan

Cheers :beer:


----------



## carlos_e




----------



## Redtwin

@carlos_e That guy in the background needs to eat a hamburger or something! :lol:


----------



## carlos_e

Redtwin said:


> @carlos_e That guy in the background needs to eat a hamburger or something! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan

Pretty happy that I only bought a six pack.


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## TulsaFan

Aspen Blonde Ale


----------



## Wiley




----------



## TulsaFan

Storm Peak Urban Sombrero which makes me think I may have had too many or this website has changed dramatically. 🤔


----------



## pennstater2005

Nah you’ve had too many @TulsaFan


----------



## TulsaFan

I am sitting on a rooftop restaurant in Steamboat Springs trying.


----------



## TulsaFan

Lumpy Ridge Rancho Deluxe...


----------



## Butter

My favorite Mexican beer!


----------



## Ware

Lift Bridge Farm Girl (MN)


----------



## TulsaFan

Does this mean you are working in collaboration with Toro on a top secret mower?


----------



## Factor

Usually Sweet Tea but lately its Cheerwine.


----------



## TulsaFan

Factor said:


> Usually Sweet Tea but lately its Cheerwine.
> View attachment 208


When I asked people at an Asheville, NC BBQ restaurant what Cheerwine was, they were shocked!


----------



## Factor

TulsaFan said:


> what Cheerwine was


Well here you go.


https://cheerwine.com/about/


----------



## TulsaFan

Breckenridge Brewery Avalanche Ale


----------



## pennstater2005

You can't tell but behind that TLF can koozie is a limited edition Busch. Camo of course.


----------



## TulsaFan

Bought a case...


----------



## Butter

@pennstater2005 The good stuff!


----------



## jerrywil

Ginger tea today


----------



## Butter

Roundin up the strays tonight.


----------



## Butter




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## jerrywil

Stopped drinking alcohol for about 4 months now and drink only sparkling water and white tea.
I can clearly see the difference in how i feel and also the way i look , so will keep doing the same. https://betterme.world/articles/pomegranate-white-tеa-benefits-side-effects/ here is a useful information for the people who might want to follow my example.


----------

